# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Conseil pour Livre "PHP & MySQL"

## kOrt3x

Bonsoir,

J'aimerai avoir des conseils pour un choix de livre sur PHP & MySQL pour dbuter dans ce domain.
Avez-vous des retours de bon livre pour dbutant ?

Merci.  :;):

----------


## Invit

euh ?
http://php.developpez.com/livres/
http://mysql.developpez.com/livres/

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour,

Pour ma part c'est PHP et SQL aux ditions O'Reilly.
Par contre, je deconseille la collection "Pour les nuls". J'ai voulu apprendre le C avec un livre de cette collection et je m'en suis mordu les doigts. J'ai finalement appris le C avec un livre trouv dans ma BU (dsol... je me souviens plus le nom de l'auteur...)

A bientt,
Alexis

----------

